# New stuff @ MaxMini



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

So I have noticed that there's not a lot (if none at all) threads covering MaxMini goodies.

They mainly provide resin bits, but also a couple of full figs.
Added advantage is that if they've got blisters with variants, you can always ask to adapt the content, leaving certain bits out, or replacing them with other bits.

I have ordered from them a couple of times, and I must say i'm impressed by the results. Quite a few items can be seen in my Servants of the Fly army (wheck my armies in my profile)

Anyways, here's a couple of their latest releases : 
Energy Guns








Siege Gun









And a news-thread without any intel on soon-to-be-released models wouldn't be a good news-thread.
Here's some pictures :
















New jump-packs








**bleep** now these make my old jump-packs look less cool

And finally a WIP picture of a Machanised Boar








Makes me consider e-mail-bombing GWS to come up with a Feral Ork armylist:mrgreen:

I hope you guys enjoyed that:wink:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Some of those I have seen before, like the arty piece but the others are new or at least I do not recognize them. Good find!


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah the energy gun and the siege gun are old, but everything else is new. Good find mate.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The two beasts have been out for a while. I had a thread going on them already. But the jump packs and the rocket boar are new. Good find those.


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

@ Midge913, tu_shan82 and djinn24, sorry, I thought I had checked thoroughly.

Apparently my search-fu isn't very strong yet.

But I'm still glad I brought at least 2 new tidings:biggrin:


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

Resurrecting this thread with some new inside intel on currently Work In Progress sculpts over at the MaxMini studios...

First off some Biohazard Helmets (these are going to look soooo sweet in my Traitor Guards...)
















The one on the far left is the basic shape onto which he made the others.

And secondly some Gothic BackPacks
The sketches :
















These should look very good on any pre-heresy or Chaos Beakie 

No idea when they will be made available, but I figured you guys'd like the intel:wink:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

These would look awesome on Black Templars, Dark Angels, Word Bearers, or possibly Iron Hands (the center backpack at least).


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i like the left jump pack, not keen on the gothic back packs,look far too like warmachine for me.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Those heads and backpacks are making me think I need to restart my Word Bearer army with Traitor guard support.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

ROCKET PIG!!! haha, that is awesome!

I like the look of those backpacks, just wish I had a Black Templars army to put them on.

Rev


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Good find on the WIP sculpts mate. I really like the gothic packs.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Am I the only one that thinks those would be golden on Plague Marines?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I think the heads would be great on Plague Marines, but that seemed like too obvious a conclusion so I didn't post it


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

Personally, I think both the backpacks and the heads would be great for Plague Marines.

I can see those backpacks work particularly nice in the FW MKIII (Iron) Power Armour...

Anyways, here's an update on the heads :


----------



## Przemas (Mar 25, 2009)

Thx for posting those Quase  .
A bunch of updates:

Pic of the first cast of the biohazard heads:









Also an update on the new jump packs (still wip):









































Last but not least I've just added ANZAC heads to the store:


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

Przemas said:


> Thx for posting those Quase  .


Just spreading da lurrve:grin:

And :shok: those jump-packs look ace!
Not useable in any of my armies, but still... Damn fine jobs.

Those Biohazard heads... I'm going to get me at least one set!
No idea yet how I will incorporate them into my Traitors, but they will find their way in there!


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

The jump-pack with the visible turbines looks very much like GW's original Jump-Packs...is there a possibility of them swinging the IP hammer? I wouldn't mind getting some of these myself.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

I was looking for some heads for a squad of Techmarines, those will do me very well, and those backpacks are an epic replacement for them too, damn they are gonna look gud


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

They all look very nice, but the Energy Gun reminds me of a Super Soaker. x.x


----------



## Wakoun (Mar 9, 2011)

I like these biohazard heads, they could add a really unique touch to a nurgle army, and in the casts, the first one screams "Big Daddy Marines" :biggrin:

For the people interested in those and/or the steampunk backpacks, you can check the author's blog here (mostly in French). Take a look at his Plaguebones army to see where the idea of such heads come from.


----------



## Przemas (Mar 25, 2009)

Here's a sneak pic of a prototype Scrap Tank set we'll have on preview (there's a chance there will be a couple of copies for sale) during Salute 2011:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That looks pretty sweet there!


----------



## Przemas (Mar 25, 2009)

It has taken a while since my last post out here, but it looks that guys out here did an awesome job throwing info about MaxMini relases anyway - BIG THX guys  .
Got to admit I've been extremely busy since I've returned from Salute 2011 (which was a fantastic event!). 
Apart from lots of other things that have taken my time I've been exprimenting with cad design and 3d printing. I've been extremely lucky as it has turned out that Morback who works on pieces for us is not only a skilled sculptor but also cad designer.
Here's first set we did using this method:









It has taken a while till we reached the result I'm happy with. Lots of different printing methods tested and lots about preparing a cad file for such small items learned  . But in the end I have to admit I love those  . Next week I should have enough in stock to add them to the webstore.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Cool. What are they? 

I'm guessing space marine compatible backpacks from the look of it? If they are, the ones with the braziers/flametrower thingies might just be the thing I'm looking for for my GK purifiers.


----------



## Przemas (Mar 25, 2009)

well I'd say those are gothic themed backpacks


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Guys I really cant say enough good things about maxmini, really great items. Their AA guns are awesome.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

nice,love the backpacks and demons


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow i like the scrap tank it kinda looks like a squashed up french
Hotchkiss H-35, very cool, 
also the jump pack and power packs look very nice i could easy see one been used on a Dark Apostle.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Przemas said:


>


These would look amazing on Sisters!!!!!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Glad you quoted that as I had missed them some how.

I might have to get myself some of these funky things.


----------



## Przemas (Mar 25, 2009)

I've added backpacks to the webstore.









Also one of my first paintjobs for the webstore in a while - recently Olekkk has been handling those. But as he's cuurently preparing for some summer holidays it was a good chance to check whether I still remember howto hold a brush  .


----------



## Przemas (Mar 25, 2009)

I've added conquistador heads to the webstore:








http://bit.ly/n0rv2b

Let me know what do you think


----------

